# Fish Lake, lots of Splake



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Had a good day at Fish Lake with some great forum members. Left Utah County early and battled fog at all low points on I-15. Pretty dicey in places but we made it to Richfield where Mr. Fish Lake himself was waiting for us. I'll give you a hint, he usually wears a Cincinati Bear Cats hat. :wink: He fished the night before and his report was not too encouraging but I didnt loose faith!! :mrgreen:

We hit the ice before the sun came up and had a few quick bites and a couple little Splake on the ice. After that it went dead, I think with all the noise and pressure on that easily accessible side had the fish a little tight lipped. Christoper30 informed us that we need to make the LONG trek across the lake to the east side. It was a long haul but we got er done. There is hardly any snow on the lake and that ice is SLICK!! Scientificangler had the hot rod over there but we all did good. No skunk and probably 60 fish iced in about three hours. No Macks this trip but Chris got a good bump on a huge tube jig so maybe next time. Two rainbows and the rest were splake that ranged from 15 to 18 inches. I had never caught a splake so it was good to cross that species off the list. All fish were caught on radical glow tubes and maniac ice cuttrs. Real fun day. A big thanks to Christopher30 for a great day and Scientificangler for some good company on on long drive for a day trip. Here are the pics.
[attachment=5:66cyjowx]Slick Willy.JPG[/attachment:66cyjowx]
[attachment=4:66cyjowx]Waiting.JPG[/attachment:66cyjowx]
[attachment=3:66cyjowx]Colored up.JPG[/attachment:66cyjowx]
[attachment=2:66cyjowx]P1020074.JPG[/attachment:66cyjowx]
[attachment=1:66cyjowx]P1020080.JPG[/attachment:66cyjowx]
[attachment=0:66cyjowx]P1020083.JPG[/attachment:66cyjowx]


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Those are some beautiful fish! So how thick is the ice there now? Still clear, or has it clouded over with the wind?


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry I looked at the pictures and answered one of my questions. Ice still looks pretty clear. Kind of eerie. -)O(-


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

saturn_guy said:


> Those are some beautiful fish! So how thick is the ice there now? Still clear, or has it clouded over with the wind?


Yeah it was a little nerve racking. Ice is about 9 inches.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report, Nor-tah. Looks like a great time. Nice Splake too.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see getting away from the crowds paid off for you!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job man.... sounds like a fun day. That first picture... thick ice or not, that would have been my key to get the hell out. I'm not at all sure I'd be happy about walking on clear ice. :shock: Something akin to fear of heights I'd guess. Those fish are sure beautiful though... from another forum, appears Christopher30 is the dude when it comes to fishing that lake.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah...it was my first time on the ice. A one mile walk across crystal clear ice...definitely creepy. But so worth it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic there. it takes some time getting ust to walking on the ice and when it pops that a cool sound.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Good job boys, Splake are good eating. I was hoping to see some 30lb Macks, but I guess theve all been speared!


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm glad to see the fishing is treating someone better. It looks like we are heading down this coming weekend. I hope the bite is still on. 

Herb


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> I was hoping to see some 30lb Macks, but I guess theve all been speared!


 :mrgreen: Only heard of one 30lb since "the happening". Coincidence right? Depends on who you ask. Herb the bite is on every day there just move around until you find a good spot. Fished one spot for half a day and caught almost nothing, went somewhere else and it was like someone flipped the switch. Don't hold your breath for big ones until late in the ice year, now is not the time (from my limited experience)


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Aren't those colors so pretty though! Good colors for this time of the season


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the posting! I'm thinking Fish Lake is my next spot to try. It's a ways from here ( 3 1/2 hrs), but if there is good fishing, it will be worth it!


----------

